
We’re closer to a future where we can 3D print anything - jonbaer
http://qz.com/654180/were-closer-to-a-future-where-we-can-3d-print-anything/
======
JoeAltmaier
"Closer"

Not really very close. 3D printing has so many constraints on the 'ink'
material, the results are very narrow. Only things that can be made out of
(colorful) hard plastic. Which is many things, but far, far from 'anything'.
The future is still bleak. Almost everything useful needs more than one
material if not a dozen - and 3D printers have yet to use more than one or two
materials that usually differ only slightly.

